# No Pompano



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Pompano have eluded me so far. So, instead of casting to the realize calm of the slough, should I be putting my bait right into the crashing waves?


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

The bite will get better as the migratory pomps start showing up in numbers. I travel light and move around quite a bit in order to find pomps. During sight fishing conditions, have a spinning rod on hand w/a pomp jig to pick off pomps cruising right off the drop or a bit farther out. Might be worthwhile to have a set-up w/a cobia jig too. There are some excellent posts on reading the water, surf rod set-ups, pomp rigs, attractors/teasers, and such on this forum.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

If I'm not fishing a wash out I want my bait just past the breaking waves.
Just my .02 and it has worked for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you both! I am so excited about spending more time on the beach, and learning more about this genre of fishing. I count on your experience and shared knowledge to get me up to speed more quickly. Thanks again.


----------

